# Hanguknamja's Monster - You gotta see this one!



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

NS4D and I were looking down the beach on 9/30 at what I thought was a waste of time.

There was Hanguknamja, fighting something I thought was a Cownose.

Then he started calling for us to come down.

I ran down there (well... it was running for me) and you can see that I was wrong!

51 1/2 Inches of Massive Drum. Wish we would have had a scale.

Way to go Neil!

I have named the pic "HangukMonster for good reason!  










I want one, too!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Now that's a bunch of "BULL"!   

Nice Fish!     

Dixie


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

You guys are killing me as I sit here trapped @ work again for the second day in a row after thinking I was going to spend time on the beach in search of exactly what I see in this pic. Good job, I can just hope for time away from here long enough to just fish for them. It's been over 10 yrs. since i've caught one that big off the beach, almost forgot what it feels like.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Nice fish Hanguknamja*

Very nice!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Way to go! ....nice to see somebody pull one out of the surf......the R


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*is that fake*

i think that is the stuffed drum from the visitor center. I saw a 2nd grader holding up the same exact fish the other day.

j/k
nice fish neil


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

dickyboy77 said:


> i think that is the stuffed drum from the visitor center. I saw a 2nd grader holding up the same exact fish the other day.
> 
> j/k
> nice fish neil


Amazing what they can do with plastic, paint, and a little sand.....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Woooooooow*

  
Neil, Congrats on the nice catch.

What a Monster!!!!!!!!!

Seeing 'BULL' like that pulling out of VA surf makes me want to stick around local. I guess I have to delay my OBX trip.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thanks guys


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

hanguknamja said:


> thanks guys



Neil - Forgot to ask what bait you caught it with?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

cant remember if it was cob head section or spot head... one of the two... by the way thanks for helpin me out and takin the pic for me... preciate it bob


neil


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Very nice fish Neil. Congrats.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

usually i catch them in closer like i was telling you about that spot, but this fish was past the outer bar there where i was showin ya...

neil


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thanks clay


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nicun,Sorry I didn't make the walk down......Had ta man the rods....but congrats!Deffinitely a feesh of a lifetime.....hopefully we hook up....since ya holdin the horse shoe,on the sand!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Sweet!
Great catch man! Purty fish, congrats!


----------



## Fishing_Noob (Aug 2, 2004)

*Very nice*

Nice catch. Save some for the guys at AI.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wonder where this catch ranks from the planks and sand?Gotta be one of the biggest fish landed ta date?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Wow! That's one heck of a catch!

Now I'm jealous.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Great fish*

That's one heck of a fish. Congrats. Thanks for sharing the pic. A shot like that just makes my day.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

You should submit the pic to Chesapeake Angler. 

Bet they would publish it.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*That is so PIMPED!*

Way To Go Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!
Tc


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

prettttty fish....good job  ....i gotta get out there and soon...


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice fish and beautiful picture of our beautiful Virginia surf.

Definitely mount that picture on a frame.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Wonder where this catch ranks from the planks and sand?Gotta be one of the biggest fish landed ta date?


Neil,

Great fish, CONGRATS !

NS4D,

Bill Kennedy caught a 51", I read about a 50 1/2" and I caught a 50 " all from the planks... Looks like Neil's is the largest to me  

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*PURDY WORK!!* 

Congrats,hope you guys catch a bunch more and send em down my way,please...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> *PURDY WORK!!*
> 
> Congrats,hope you guys catch a bunch more and send em down my way,please...


Kenny...gota get mines b4 I even think I send em down south     Should see ya shortly fer striper season


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yea thatd be cool.... i look at that magazine every month at work ima send it in online..

thanks bob


neil


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Caught a nice 49incher just down the coast North of Corolla on Swan Beach Monday.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

*U Caught My Eyes!!!!*

DAMN, DAMN, DAMN!!! GOOD ONE HANG...    !!!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Other photo....*

Neil - Did the first photo turn out? Send it to me if you would. 

I wish I would have had my camera. I cut your feet off and thats all that stands between that and pic going from good to great.

Wanna see that first one.


----------



## YOUNGSTER (Apr 21, 2004)

*you are the man, neil*

sheesh.....you weren't lying when you told me that the fish was thicker than you!!!
I probably couldn't even pick that monster up.....better yet, maybe the fish would've dragged me in the water  
nice, nice....
I'm dying to go out there with you, and it's coming soon. I'm almost done renovating the house and hopefully finish by next weekend, so we can go stripe, drum fishing the week after next,...
I owe you a fishing trip for your b-day and I haven't forgot, bro
keep on fishing meanwhile and I'll call you next week!!!

young


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

*Woooooooooooooh Oooooooooo*

WTG Hangu...that is one pretty lady you are holding...   You all are breaking my heart.....  

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Bigger than this?*

So far, I have heard of 50, and 51, but nothing larger than 51.5 either from the planks or sand.

Anyone know if a bigger one has been caught?

Neill seems close to getting on the list for Sept and possibly the big boy for the season.

That is, UNLESS there is another MONSTER lurking at SB! 

Neil - You did get that paper for the fish...right?


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

*Where?*

where wuz this landed? VA Beach? Sheet, I like in VA and thought I had to travel to OBX to get my drum fill... I don't expect GPS coordiantes to this spot but what stretch of beach was this fish taken from? 

Can I drive on this beach?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fishingeek said:


> where wuz this landed? VA Beach? Sheet, I like in VA and thought I had to travel to OBX to get my drum fill... I don't expect GPS coordiantes to this spot but what stretch of beach was this fish taken from?
> 
> Can I drive on this beach?



SandBridge....around the Back Bay area


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> SandBridge....around the Back Bay area


Can you drive on this beach?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

no,ORV access...gotta haul yer stuff around....


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

No, you cannot drive on the beach. Only a select few who live in NC and have connections can drive on that beach. Sorry, but to be honest I like it that way. A lot less crowded.

Tight lines...

Ken


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Kenmefish said:


> No, you cannot drive on the beach. Only a select few who live in NC and have connections can drive on that beach. Sorry, but to be honest I like it that way. A lot less crowded.
> 
> Tight lines...
> 
> Ken


kinda keeps it simple...keep it lite,and simple....Ken,found a new hole....we're gonna check out on 10-9 to 10-16....looks really fishy


----------



## fishingeek (Aug 30, 2004)

Kenmefish said:


> No, you cannot drive on the beach. Only a select few who live in NC and have connections can drive on that beach. Sorry, but to be honest I like it that way. A lot less crowed.


Thanks... How far is the haul? I can drag a cart out there?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fishingeek said:


> Thanks... How far is the haul? I can drag a cart out there?




yes...fish-n-mate,is a plus...a rolleez is even better


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Sounds good AL, man I'm getting anxious.


----------



## smokie (Mar 20, 2003)

Haven't been on line i a few days and finally saw this pic today. GREAT CATCH. Pics like that that keep me excited when I can't get to the water myself
Smokie


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

Awesome fish!! Now if I werent' stuck here in Spain right now, I'd be trying for one of them monsters!


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Nice fish*

The largest one I know of in V.A. this fall is T.W.'s 52 incher at L.I.P. a few days ago.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Hey Hang*

That is one big freakin monster you got there. Congrats!!! Save some for me!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

surf rat said:


> The largest one I know of in V.A. this fall is T.W.'s 52 incher at L.I.P. a few days ago.


Ok... so maybe we have an overall second place here, but how about the "Surf" category?

Was there a bigger monster caught in the surf?


----------

